# Batterie ne se recharge plus



## TifoPat (2 Mai 2003)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un powerbook G4 TI 400 mhz.
Ma batterie vient de rendre l'âme.
Du moins c'est ce que je pensais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




après l'avoir essayé chez un pote ayant un TI,
 il 'savère que celle-ci se recharge normalement !
Et la batterie de mon pote ne se charge plus chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai un affreux présentiment !!! que faire 
Est-ce réparable et surtout a quel prix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Existe t'il un chargeur externe pour la batterie ??
( éventuellement pour ceux qui ont deux batteries, comme
pour les piles rechargeables )

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières


----------



## melaure (2 Mai 2003)

Pour ton TI, j'ai peur qu'une intervention soit nécessaire. Sinon il existe des chargeurs de batterie (2 batterie). Va voir chez www.newedge.fr


----------



## TifoPat (2 Mai 2003)

merci de ta réponse mais qu'appelles-tu une inervention ?
D'après un mag mac d'ici, je dois changer la carte mère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coût = 1000 euros !!!
Je dois préciser qu'il n'ont pas vu la machine, juste par tel !
Quant à New Edge, je n'ai rien trouvé pour charger 2 batteries


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2003)

J'ai juste une question: est-ce que de réinitialiser la gestion d'énergie pourrait resoudre le problème ?

Je ne veux pas passer pour le "petit-newbie-qui-connait-rien", hein


----------



## TifoPat (3 Mai 2003)

et comment fais-t'on pour réinitialiser la gestion d'énergie ?

merci


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2003)

Voila, c'est sur la KB officielle, et c'est par  ici 

Donne nous en des nouvelles...


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TifoPat:</font><hr /> *
D'après un mag mac d'ici, je dois changer la carte mère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coût = 1000 euros !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

t'appel Apple Assistance, ça te coutera 400 ? de moins, avec en prime une revision complette de ta machine et une remise sous garantie pendant 90 jours de toutes ta machine


----------



## TifoPat (3 Mai 2003)

J'ai ré-initialisé et rien de changé.
Zaper Pram également.
Un reset carte mère peut-être ??

Existe t'il en chargeur de batterie hors G4 ??

( merci our l'info Apple assistance mais 600 euros,
 c'est encore une grosse somme )


----------

